# If you think your transmission slips a little do you take it to the dealer for a 2014



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is why I hate automatics. They try to out-think me. If it stays there even after you let off the throttle you have a problem. If it does this only while on the throttle the ECU thinks it needs the higher RPMs.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

If its still under warranty..I'd take it in....rather than wait until it isn't any longer. What starts out being an easy fix can easily become an expensive repair if neglected long enough.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

themaster said:


> Sometimes it seems like the car goes into higher rpm's then it needs too.. and doesn't shift automatically, so ahh if you have a 2014 will they examine/_diagnose_ that or *repair *for free?


Free diagnostics????

Depends on the dealer if there is no problem evident.......If a problem is evident, yes, diagnostics would be part of the claim.

Is this a recent development, or is it something that the car has always exibited and you have decided that maybe it should be looked into?

Rob


----------



## themaster (Dec 29, 2015)

Robby said:


> Free diagnostics????
> 
> Depends on the dealer if there is no problem evident.......If a problem is evident, yes, diagnostics would be part of the claim.
> 
> ...


it may have _changed _some.. but not enough to go "holy ****" too much.. it justs seems like it slips maybe here or there.. the car has manual shifting mode but I stay away from it.. unless I accidently go left for some reason...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

themaster said:


> it may have _changed _some.. but not enough to go "holy ****" too much.. it justs seems like it slips maybe here or there.. the car has manual shifting mode but I stay away from it.. unless I accidently go left for some reason...


Based strictly by your response.....are you comparing it to another car?
This trans, by design, has somewhat different shift timing and intensity than other manufacturers or units from older cars.

I'm sortof inclined to think it is operating normally.

Rob


----------



## themaster (Dec 29, 2015)

Robby said:


> Based strictly by your response.....are you comparing it to another car?
> This trans, by design, has somewhat different shift timing and intensity than other manufacturers or units from older cars.
> 
> I'm sortof inclined to think it is operating normally.
> ...


I would agree.. but it's just like_ a delay_.. it's subtle and it very well could be normal? I'm not saying it does not do it's automatic function.. I'm just wondering if it's broken'ish?? and I should have it tested/looked at..??


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

themaster said:


> I should have it tested/looked at..??


Warranty doesn't cover "no problem found". So expect to pay for diagnostics/testing unless they find something.


----------

